# Earthworms



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

I seriously had no idea that earthworms can live forever 100% under water... I thought these things need to breathe?

Was doing a gravel vac and this thing started squirming away. I don't know how I didn't notice it the last 2 gravel vacs.

I gave my Oscar some worms probably a month ago. I know one he didn't eat, but figured I'd leave it and either he'd eat it later or the plecos would get it. Nope! Still alive after a month!

Probably should have just left it alone. I'm sure it was eating a lot of poop and waste.


----------

